# Andy's first planted tank journal



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

If you have any suggestions on how to make my tank better please feel free to drop a line or more. Thanks.

Tank Volume: 11 gallons
Substrate: garden soil topped with river sand
Filter: DIY Sponge filter
CO2: 3 bottles DIY CO2
Flora: I can't remember their names. Please identify it for me if you have time.
Fauna: 4 platys, 4 neon tetras, 2 corys, and 1 beta

Day 1

















Day2









Day3









Day 4









Please comment. Thank you.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice looking start. If you flip the dw over will it make a cave?


----------



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. My DW doesn't curve that much if flipped over. I was thinking about that too but couldn't get the desired effect that I wanted  If you look at the far end of the DW I actually placed it on top of a rock just to have that little cave effect


----------



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

Day 5


































Notes:
- some algae growing, not too bad though
- neon tetras got sick transferred them to the quarantine tank. (ich & probably gill fluke)
- plants are growing at an amazing rate with no ferts


----------



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

Day 6

































Notes:
- algae is thriving which is kinda scary. any advice?
- plants are doing really well. plenty of them are pearling ^_^
- decreased feeding to once a day due to algae growth but i'm contemplating whether to go back to twice per day because they look like they are getting weak.
- please give me advice to develop my tank. Thanks.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Your plants are growing well! Are you getting any ammonia readings? How much light do you have on this tank?


----------



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

Veloth said:


> Your plants are growing well! Are you getting any ammonia readings? How much light do you have on this tank?


Thanks for viewing this thread. I really appreciate it. I don't have any testers so I don't know if my water is ok. Fish seem to be doing alright, I hope. I have 2x24watt GE daylight CFLs. so I'm guessing 48watts for about 3-4 hours a day. It also gets sunlight in the morning and afternoon for about 4 hours. For a total of 7-8 hours direct lighting a day.

Day 7


































Notes:
- Algae growing on the glass at the sides of the tank
- Was scheduled for water change but unable to do so because of some errands
- Trimmed the star grass (really amazing growth)
- added some new inhabitants (2 white mollies and 2 balloon platies [the other balloon platy seems weak and very inactive, i hope it'll be alright])
- Power outage from 8am-3pm (The effects will be felt later when algae breaks out, i hope not though)
- The "Repens" (sorry don't know the real name) is sprouting some new leaves


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

It seems like, I've read that algae is normal for a tank with your type of substrate when the tank is first started. I've been researching Natural tanks, I've read sooooooo much that I don't remember where and I may be wrong about the Algae. Maybe someone with more knowledge on soil substrate will chime in.


----------



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

ok that concludes week 1 of my journal.

Week 2, day 8 (Updates might be lesser this time to really show the differences)


























































Notes:
- Green dust algae please go away LOL
- 50% water change
- Trimmed some more
- Glad to see my balloon platy adjust well to its new home
- Still on a once a day feeding regimen (Beta is not too happy about it)
- Plant growth is still amazing


----------



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

ok that concludes week 1 of my journal.

Week 2, day 8 (Updates might be lesser this time to really show the differences)

















































- Check out the CO2 in action hehehe









Notes:
- Green dust algae please go away LOL
- 50% water change
- Trimmed some more
- Glad to see my balloon platy adjust well to its new home
- Still on a once a day feeding regimen (Beta is not too happy about it)
- Plant growth is still amazing


----------



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

Veloth said:


> It seems like, I've read that algae is normal for a tank with your type of substrate when the tank is first started. I've been researching Natural tanks, I've read sooooooo much that I don't remember where and I may be wrong about the Algae. Maybe someone with more knowledge on soil substrate will chime in.


Thanks sir. I have decreased my photo period to just the a couple of hours sunlight. I don't turn the lights on during night time anymore. I hope this works. I did not want to go total black out because that wouldn't be too natural and at this point algae still seems to be manageable.


----------



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

DAY 17










top view:

























Notes:
- Algae still blooming as ever. The battle still rages on! LOL
- Great growth on most of the plants except cryptocorine (forgive me for the spelling)
- Been trimming a lot of star grass and indian fern
- Did some uprooting and replanting today just to group the plants together (dutch style, somewhat)
- Please comment! thanks...


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

looks good, im a newb too 

with the GDA make sure you try not to touch scrape or disturb for atleast 21 days. 

it will go trough its life cycle and begin to fall away good info on it in the algefinder


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I think your tank is progressing nicely :clap2:


----------



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks sir Veloth and bigboij.

Thanks for viewing and commenting. I am very pleased with my tank right now. I'm glad I entered this hobby. Planted tanks for the win!


----------



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

Day 30
Notes:
- Somehow algae has almost taken over.
- Added a DIY bubble counter which directs the CO2 into the filter intake
- Tank is bubbling like soda right now. Hoping that algae would slowly recede.
- Mollies and platies are having the time of their life eating algae :lol:
- Rescaped a couple days ago to give some room at the front area for possible carpeting

Here it is:


----------



## fabillo (Aug 2, 2009)

awsome aquarium to the algae a 30% water change 1 a week


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I like the rescape. Good luck with the algae


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

If I was you, ill go to the pet store and get a algae magnet to clean the algae off the glass. Otherwise good progress!


----------



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey thanks for the advice guys...

Here's my tank just a few moments ago..


----------

